# Outcast Speckhead Tournament



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

March 1-31
Entry fee $25/person
1st-$250
2nd-$150
3rd-$100

These prizes are guaranteed. Same prizes for each division Speckled Trout and Sheepshead


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

So....catch-kill-n-eat; no captains meeting; no marker required; no weigh-in time/place, just phone in your results.

Hell, my kind of tournament.

Kidding of course...need some details.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

barefoot said:


> So....catch-kill-n-eat; no captains meeting; no marker required; no weigh-in time/place, just phone in your results.
> 
> Hell, my kind of tournament.
> 
> Kidding of course...need some details.


If they haven't changed things for 2017 then you register at the store and then bring your catch to the store and have it weighed on their scale.

Pretty simple - although I'm sure you'll complain about having to drive all the way from Milton to Bayou Chico. LOL!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Well, it is a long way.

but fortunately, the travel ban has been lifted and we are free to cross county lines. :thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

So a possible $500.00 purse if 1st in both div. is that correct


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> So a possible $500.00 purse if 1st in both div. is that correct


Don't you work there? Why not just ask the boss instead of asking on here?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Speckhead*

Yes you can win one place in each division. Can't sweep a division. You register at the store and you weigh your fish at the store. Fish must be caught on a rod and reel. If you register after the tournament starts you must wait 48 hours before you can weigh a fish. Trying to keep it simple.


----------

